# From iPhone “Sky Go” to TV anyone know how to do it?



## goneoff (Sep 19, 2018)

We have Sky TV at home and the package gives me “Sky Go” an app which enables me to watch TV on my iPhone when I’m on the continent. The question; is there anyone out there who can guide me through the process of how to get the picture/programme from my phone onto our Avtex L187DRS rather than my wife and I being squashed around my iPhone. Help with this would be seriously appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 19, 2018)

I know in the past you always had to buy Apple TV... my daughter uses it.  I've certainly never managed to connect my iPad to my tv, not wirelessly or with HDMI adapters, etc.  

Now there are apps around that can mirror the screen for you. I've not tried them, so can't recommend but have a look at AirBeam... I think you need a high IOS number.

Mirror your Mac, iPhone, iPad to your Smart TV screen - AirBeamTV


Edit to say.... there are other IOS mirroring apps around for specific TV brands too. I suspect AirBeam costs a bit...


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 19, 2018)

Worth a read

How do I stream Sky Go to a TV, to watch Sky shows or movies on a big screen? | Recombu


----------



## wildebus (Sep 19, 2018)

goneoff said:


> We have Sky TV at home and the package gives me “Sky Go” an app which enables me to watch TV on my iPhone when I’m on the continent. The question; is there anyone out there who can guide me through the process of how to get the picture/programme from my phone onto our Avtex L187DRS rather than my wife and I being squashed around my iPhone. Help with this would be seriously appreciated.
> Thank you


I don't think there is an answer keeping with the iPhone.

A possible low-cost option is to get a NOW TV box, depending on what you want to watch.
That will let you stream Free-to-View Channels direct from the various catch-up apps.
For Sky Content, you could get the Sky Movies from NOW TV instead of having Sky Cinema at home  (I have Sky TV at home, but I have the NOW TV for Movies instead of paying Sky directly - it is about 40% of the price for the exact same movie content and you can watch on the TV when away without hassles).
You could get the Entertainment pack from NOW TV as well, but as it is virtually impossible to not have that with a Sky Sub anyway, you would end up paying twice for that lot.
Another 'half-way' house option is buy a cheap android tablet or basic laptop for the purpose and install/run the Sky Go app on that?  At least instead of a 4" or so screen to look at you could use a 10" or bigger screen?

Finally, you could have a look at Slingbox.  This is a device that effectively remotely controls your Sky box at home and sends whatever it is doing to your TV where you are, so you see the same as you do on your MH TV and can watch everything you do at home, including stuff on your planner (and if abroad I am pretty sure it gets round the issue of not allowing UK broadcast programs getting blocked without having fancy VPN setups).  
I looked at this years ago so things may have changed but the slingbox product is still being made and developed so maybe worth a look?


----------



## runnach (Sep 19, 2018)

I tether the I phone to the laptop then a usb -hdmi to the tv and it works

Channa


----------



## goneoff (Sep 19, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I don't think there is an answer keeping with the iPhone.
> 
> A possible low-cost option is to get a NOW TV box, depending on what you want to watch.
> That will let you stream Free-to-View Channels direct from the various catch-up apps.
> ...



Many thanks, that’s a lot of info and a significant amount of time for you to put it together. 
I’ll take a look at the options 
Cheers 
Phil


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 19, 2018)

Fire stick has an app to allow wireless connections from phones. I haven’t tried it as I have an Apple TV at home and am okay with iPad in van but it is there


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 19, 2018)

bought this from an outfit called cool tools on e bay came from usa cost 24dollars about £20 but i’m in france just watched a tv show on netfics. it plugs into the lightning connector on your phone and you need hdmi & usb on the tv accept the tv on your phone and everything is shown on phone & screen,


----------



## Moped (Sep 20, 2018)

IOS 11 and later blocks streaming of non Apple stuff direct to a TV using an hdmi cable and even with Apples own expensive lead. IOS 10 and earlier is fine. The Apple TV box requires Wi-fi. Our solution is to use an older 4th generation iPad with IOS 10 and the lightning connection. HDMI streaming works fine with this. We do not want to use Wi-fi to stream downloads or Netflix as it either uses mobile 4G data or is not available. We download when we encounter a Wi-fi hot spot. So a wired solution is a must.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 20, 2018)

We solved this with a Chromecast dongle and the Google Home app for terrestrial TV. However Apple don't make it easy but Android do.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 20, 2018)

my latest 3 contract apparently has ‘go binge’ not something i asked for but as long as data left on allowance it does not use any? contract has 30gb of data anyway so no problem


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 20, 2018)

*maybe*

put sky go on a laptop with bigger screen,


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 20, 2018)

Apple TV works really well and simple to use, but as with any Apple product not the cheapest option but not outrageous either.


----------



## goneoff (Sep 20, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> View attachment 67473 bought this from an outfit called cool tools on e bay came from usa cost 24dollars about £20 but i’m in france just watched a tv show on netfics. it plugs into the lightning connector on your phone and you need hdmi & usb on the tv accept the tv on your phone and everything is shown on phone & screen,



That's very interesting and hopefully will work with Sky Go. One question: The lightning cable obviously goes to the iPhone, the HDMI into the TV, does the USB go into the TV at the same time or is it just there as an option for say a laptop rather than a phone? Cheers


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 20, 2018)

goneoff said:


> That's very interesting and hopefully will work with Sky Go. One question: The lightning cable obviously goes to the iPhone, the HDMI into the TV, does the USB go into the TV at the same time or is it just there as an option for say a laptop rather than a phone? Cheers



This needs a power supply. Plug the USB into a separate socket not the TV and the unit gets hot.


----------

